# Metamucil question



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

I have been taking metamucil and stool softeners for about two weeks, however I am not sure that they are actually doing what they are supposed too. My Dr. recommened this combination to try and regulate my bowel movements as I also have an anal fissure and it is essential that my bowel movements be soft. Instead of having a bowel movement that is tublar shaped it is coming out like big round balls, which are very hard and painful to pass. Is this from the metamucil? They were several balls to be exact. I thought the metamucil would make the BM easier to pass. How long does it take for the metamucil to really kick in? I am getting so frustrated. The worst part is when I wake up and feel stool in the rectum and it won't come out and have to deal with it all day like that. If I keep taking the metamucil will everything eventually straighten out. Thanks for any helpRobbin


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Robbin: how much metamucil do you take? perhaps you need to cut back or take it every other day. Fiber doesn't help everybody and it can make some people worse; Are you drinking enough water with it? I don't think I can handle fiber every day because I just don't go enough and because the poop just doesn't want to come out-it just sort of gets hung up right at the opening- it is very frustrating and as I said, sometimes you have to experiment with the type of fiber you use and the amount.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

HII consider myself the metamucil queen. I take 2 tablespoons every day. It makes my stools soft, semi-formed and easy to pass. I drink maybe 20oz of water with it so make sure you are taking in enough water. I drink lots and lots of water during the day. You should see a difference in about 48 hours after taking it. I can't go without it.


----------



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

I have been taking 1 tablespoon of metamucil per day along with two stool softeners. Here is my problem. I feel as if there is stool in the rectum all day. Even after having a complete bowel movement. Let me give you an example. Last night I had a pretty complete bowel movement (around 10:00 pm) The BM was pretty much large roung balls that were hard and painful to pass. I figured I wouldn't even go today, But after breakfast I felt something in there that could not be pushed out. So I end up very uncomfortable all day. I'm thinking that all the fiber, metamucil, stool softeners, water and so on are too much for my system. Is there any way to have a soft formed complete bowel movement just once a day or every other day? Here is my history. I am 44 years old and in good health. For most of my life I never kept track of mm BM's . I went when I got the urge and never gave it a thought. I probably went every couple of days with no pain or anything very normal. Then about a year ago my stool was coming out like hard round small balls, So I figured that I better fix that. That is when all my problems started. As I altered my diet to eat more fiber and consume more water I noticed that I always felt the need to go to the bathroom even if it was just small amounts. So the straining and pushing started along with hemorrhoids and an anal fissure. I wish I could go back to when I had hard balls, because they just fell out of me and no pain. I don't know whether to cut back on the fiber, metamucil and stool softeners. I am afraid I might not go at all. I do I get out of this vicious cycle? My rectum really hurts and I always have gas and the feeling of the need to use the bathroom if though threre might be nothing there to push out. Well, thank all for listening to me . I'm sorry this is so long and boring. Just need some advice. Dr.'s just say take fiber. I don't know if it is helping or hurting. Thanks again.Robbin


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

For those of you with stool problems, maybe you should try a different kind of fiber. I know that my stools look different if I consume different types of fiber. Try perdiem (non-laxative, brown bottle), which is a different form of psyllium, or other fibers like Unifiber (which I got at KMart) which are plant cellulose-type fibers. I would experiement with other fibers before I gave up on them. You could also consider two types of fiber--one for the morning and one for the evening.Good luck.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

robbin - i have a very similiar story to yours and most of my life i paid no attention to my bowel habits: now they more or less run my life, in the mornings, anyway. i have "retrained" my body to "go" in the mornings, after hot liquids and a thousand cigarettes (not that i am advocating smoking, mind you) and apart from trying to eat a high in soluble fiber diet (cooked greens, prunes etc) the only fiber i take is Fiber Delights (inulan fiber, see other post on this forum) and/or FiberChoice (fructan) found at any drugstore. various specialists have told me, and i believe it to be true, that the body can be "overdosed" with insoluble fiber and most definitly with laxatives. hence, i try to make food my medecine but sometimes the body takes time to adjust and then it gets used to things and needs change. i personally have a hard time with insoluble fibers (bran, pysllium, etc) so i tend to avoid them. now, i am going to get a little bit gross and detailed here, hope that's ok: i also feel that stuffy feeling in rectum, very often in late afternoon, early evening, and if i am home i take a fingercot (latex finger cover) and get into the shower and go up there myself and pull it out. these are tiny little pellets and snakes and balls of stool that cannot get evacuated for some reason. since i always have a handheld shower wherever i live, i rinse myself out and that's the end of that, feel much better afterwards. if i am not at home, i wait until i get home and then do it before bedtime or something. most of the time, if i make something hot to drink and sit around and relax, the urge to go and actual evacuation will occur. my boyfriend, who is one of those folk who just go when they go and that's all, laughs at me but is very understanding. hope any of this helps!


----------



## JK (Oct 26, 2000)

Robbin,I have had IBS-CD most of my adult life. I suffer from C most of the month. Like you, I got hemmorhoids and saw a Dr. She told me to increase my fiber and take Miralax. Well, I took the Miralax every day for about 10 days. Believe me, it really worked. I LOVE that stuff. If you've never tried it, you should ask your Dr. for a prescription. Most people I know who take it for C have great success. Anyway, after my hemmorhoid shrunk, I decided to stop taking the Miralax and start a high fiber diet. Well, I tried Citrucel twice a day. I was bloated up like a balloon and my BMs got very hard and pellet-like. I switched to Metamucil. I am still having hard, round balls. I feel like I have to go every day, but they won't come out easily. What I found works is to not go to the bathroom until you feel like they're REALLY ready to come out. Or go to the bathroom and read a magazine and RELAX down there. Glycerin suppositories will also help in emergency situations.So, I am still taking my Metamucil and having ball-like BMs, but some days they come out easier than others. I can sympathize with you.If you need a hemmorhoid or fissure to heal, you really might want to try Miralax.Good luck!JK


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I had absolutely no relief with Metamucil. If I increased the dose, I still had problems and it caused a lot of trapped "air" for me.Kari


----------



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

Wow, I am certainly glad to see that I am not alone in my problem. I have tried the Miralax, and unfortunatly it only caused much bloating, gas and cramps. I felt the need to use the bathroom all the time. (not always successful, I might add). Anyway, I am going to try and vary the types of fiber and the amounts that I am using and see how that works.Thanks for all your responces.Robbin


----------



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

one more question. Is it ok to use glycerine suppositories? (for when things get backed up in the rectum) You know what I mean.Thanks Robbin


----------



## JK (Oct 26, 2000)

Yes, it is safe to use them occasionally. When I get that feeling like I have to go and it's driving me crazy because I can't, I just use a suppository and it almost always gets *some* out at least so that I feel better.JK


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Glycerine is safe to use every day and will not cause dependancy, of course if it is only glycerine and no chemical in them. I use them every day, i have to leave the house early and can't go anywhere else than in my bathroom so I have to go before I leave. Before glycerine I was in agony every day, always bloated. I'm sure it is not the solution for everyone but for me it's the best, I don't get the incomplete evacuation anymore.


----------



## Robbin (May 22, 2002)

How long does it actually take for the glycerine suppositorie to work. Do you get a big urge? Thanks!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

It takes about 5 minutes to work and I get a really big urge. If I feel the incomplete evacuation I use another and I usually go again within 5 min. Sometimes I use only the first one to get started, this stuff really works.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I wish I could take those suppositories...they always caused me to have a very bad burning pain. I can't believe it's safe to take them every day, but Jo-Jo, I must say, I truly envy/admire you the way you have changed your life by taking charge of this BM thing! I tend to let myself suffer..---NOT A GOOD IDEA if you want to be comfortable in your life !


----------

